# 12 week weigh in



## juliejujubean

weighed my girl today, tomorrow is her 12 week birthday! so i weighed her today, (weighed myself, then weighed me and her. took the difference)

she weighs..... wait for it..... its coming......  she weighed 23.6 pounds 

she is growing up so much. when she was 9 weeks she weighed 14.6!!! what a difference

tell me your weight stories, do you remember how much your pup weighed at 12 weeks?


----------



## Ronda

I can play! Saphira is 2 days older than your puppy and yesterday she weighed in at a whopping 26.6lbs! She's not exactly a dainty, delicate flower. 

I think she weighed a little over 15lbs at 7.5 weeks when she came home.

Ronda


----------



## Castlemaid

They grow in spurts, don't they? Wonder how long you'll be able to weigh her by picking her up and holding her?


----------



## juliejujubean

Castlemaid said:


> They grow in spurts, don't they? Wonder how long you'll be able to weigh her by picking her up and holding her?


i don't think i will too much longer! but she loves to be held so i know she will probably be okay with me trying at least  i think she things she is a lap puppy or something... got the best greeting from her when i got home from work... she is starting to form the real bond with me


----------



## juliejujubean

Ronda said:


> I can play! Saphira is 2 days older than your puppy and yesterday she weighed in at a whopping 26.6lbs! She's not exactly a dainty, delicate flower.
> 
> I think she weighed a little over 15lbs at 7.5 weeks when she came home.
> 
> Ronda


you have a big baby huh? how big are her parents. dia's parents are under 70 pounds so she is supposed to be around that size when she gets bigger, if she follows parents.  little is better, less food... haha


----------



## kr16

My boy is 17 pounds at 12 weeks based off a vets scale. My home scale wasnt very accurate doing what you did, his weight was higher. Didnt know that until I went to the vet yesterday.


----------



## Ronda

juliejujubean said:


> you have a big baby huh? how big are her parents. dia's parents are under 70 pounds so she is supposed to be around that size when she gets bigger, if she follows parents.  little is better, less food... haha


Her father is listed as 90lbs and when I met him in person, he doesn't look super huge but he has some serious bone and a massive head. Her mother is listed as a medium large and when I saw her in person I would have guessed that she was about 70lbs. 

Saphira doesn't look like she's going to weigh that much, you can see a hint of ribs when she moves but you pick her up and she's just solid puppy. When I found out I was getting a female (whole litter turned out to be girls so there went my reserved male ) I just kinda figured she'd be about mom's size and that's fine with me but the little moose seems pretty big for 12 weeks.

Ronda


----------



## juliejujubean

Ronda said:


> Her father is listed as 90lbs and when I met him in person, he doesn't look super huge but he has some serious bone and a massive head. Her mother is listed as a medium large and when I saw her in person I would have guessed that she was about 70lbs.
> 
> Saphira doesn't look like she's going to weigh that much, you can see a hint of ribs when she moves but you pick her up and she's just solid puppy. When I found out I was getting a female (whole litter turned out to be girls so there went my reserved male ) I just kinda figured she'd be about mom's size and that's fine with me but the little moose seems pretty big for 12 weeks.
> 
> Ronda


nothing wrong with a good little female pup  i have actually had males my entire life, and i was looking for a female because they are traditionally smaller. so i went looking and lucked out completely. the litter i got her from was 1 male, 7 females. they were 5 weeks old when i found her... and the thing is people put deposits on males, and instead of taking a female, they are waiting for the next litter of pups. so Melinda had 3 extra females that had not been placed yet. I fell in love with her little smile the moment i looked at her picture online. she was originally "gina" vom gildaf, but i wanted to name her diamond (pronounced the German way) so we compromised with gem (had to be litter letters) we just call her dia  she is the love of my life now!

I must see pictures when your girl gets bigger..
btw, have you seen that one growth chart that one owner used on their dog zeus, i took out his information the way he said and put my pups, its awesome!!!

-julie


----------



## neiltus

i have a female that is same birthdate march 19 as yours, she is 18 lbs.

I keep her lean and mean...


----------



## Ronda

juliejujubean said:


> nothing wrong with a good little female pup  i have actually had males my entire life, and i was looking for a female because they are traditionally smaller. so i went looking and lucked out completely. the litter i got her from was 1 male, 7 females. they were 5 weeks old when i found her... and the thing is people put deposits on males, and instead of taking a female, they are waiting for the next litter of pups. so Melinda had 3 extra females that had not been placed yet. I fell in love with her little smile the moment i looked at her picture online. she was originally "gina" vom gildaf, but i wanted to name her diamond (pronounced the German way) so we compromised with gem (had to be litter letters) we just call her dia  she is the love of my life now!
> 
> I must see pictures when your girl gets bigger..
> btw, have you seen that one growth chart that one owner used on their dog zeus, i took out his information the way he said and put my pups, its awesome!!!
> 
> -julie


 
Julie,

Haha, I was actually dead set on a male and it never really occured to me that there wouldn't be at least 1! I had the option to move my deposit to another litter but the breeder had advised me to go with this pairing originally and since this was my first working line, I went with his suggestion and decided a female would be just fine. So I went and picked Saphira out of 4 black females and she was a fireball even at 7 weeks. She's a ton of puppy and I've been in tears more than once with her but I can't imagine how boring my life would be without her. 

You can see updated pics of her in the Social Saphira goes Shopping thread if you want to see her at 12 weeks. 

Post some more pictures of Dia!

Ronda


----------



## juliejujubean

Ronda said:


> Julie,
> 
> Haha, I was actually dead set on a male and it never really occured to me that there wouldn't be at least 1! I had the option to move my deposit to another litter but the breeder had advised me to go with this pairing originally and since this was my first working line, I went with his suggestion and decided a female would be just fine. So I went and picked Saphira out of 4 black females and she was a fireball even at 7 weeks. She's a ton of puppy and I've been in tears more than once with her but I can't imagine how boring my life would be without her.
> 
> You can see updated pics of her in the Social Saphira goes Shopping thread if you want to see her at 12 weeks.
> 
> Post some more pictures of Dia!
> 
> Ronda


i just checked out the thread, she is a beauty. i don't know how anyone could mistake her for a lab... so bass pro shops allows dogs? i wonder if gander mountain does too because the only place dia goes is petsmart and thats not too good because other dogs there could have something, she is up to date with her shots, but you could never be too careful. i just posted a thread earlier today of her day. It was fun, we got her a backpack that she will grow into, and played with bubbles  we also combed her down real good... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/160693-being-puppy-such-hard-life.html
whats funny is the only thing someone had to say was a negative comment about the furminator....


----------



## Ronda

juliejujubean said:


> i just checked out the thread, she is a beauty. i don't know how anyone could mistake her for a lab... so bass pro shops allows dogs? i wonder if gander mountain does too because the only place dia goes is petsmart and thats not too good because other dogs there could have something, she is up to date with her shots, but you could never be too careful. i just posted a thread earlier today of her day. It was fun, we got her a backpack that she will grow into, and played with bubbles  we also combed her down real good... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/160693-being-puppy-such-hard-life.html
> whats funny is the only thing someone had to say was a negative comment about the furminator....


 
Bass Pro Shop is totally ok with dogs. I have never seen too many there just a lab or two and once a swissie but they had no issue with Saphira coming in...of course she is my lab puppy hunting prospect.

I'll probably take her weekly just because its close, not too many dogs, and so busy.

About the furminator...I have been grooming for about 14 yrs professionally and they do have a tendancy to break off the hair shaft. I got one when they first came out years ago and did not like the results on certain breeds, gsds being one of them. I would suggest you buy a grooming rake...looks like a comb with a handle set in a T-shape. Safari Undercoat Rake | PetEdge.com This will pull out the undercoat as opposed to the furminator which will damage the guard hair top coat. If you are really trying to de-shed a dog, your best bet would be to invest in a force dryer. Expensive but really gets the last of the loose hair out. When we have gsds come into work, I do no brushing before the bath but first wash the dog with my recirculating system (you can learn how to build these too online) and then apply a deshedding product from Nature's Specialties (you can also use a really thick remoisturizing conditioner for this step) . Let the dog soak in this and while he's soaking, take your rake and start brushing. The conditioner lubricates the hair, the rake will slide thru easily, and it does not pull as much. Plus the hair comes out in big, wet clumps which is better than all the loose fluffy stuff going everywhere. Then rinse the dog well. Towel dry the excess moisture off and I apply a silicone finish spray at this point. By now you will have removed almost all of the undercoat and when you begin to force dry the dog with the blower, this poofs out the last of the stubborn loose hair. Voila! A much, much less hairy gsd! I have quite a following in my area for deshedding...lots of gsds, huskies, labs, and other "wash and wear" breeds come in and pay good money because I can get so much hair out.

Ronda


----------



## kr16

Ronda, does any hair come out at 12 weeks? My pup has no shedding at all. 

When do you start with the rake?


----------



## KatMalone

Notorious D.O.G. just hit the 14 week mark and he is currently 34.2 lbs. He was 17.8 when we got him at 8 weeks old. He has even just began to teeth!


----------



## Ronda

kr16 said:


> Ronda, does any hair come out at 12 weeks? My pup has no shedding at all.
> 
> When do you start with the rake?


We don't really start doing those major de-sheds until they have lost that puppy "fuzz" and have some real adult coat in. My pup is about 12.5 weeks and you can see the strip of adult hair coming in on her back...its thick, coarser, and much shinier. Occasionally I get a little bit of her puppy fuzz on my shirts but not enough to really have to rake. You can totally get her used to the rake though by lightly using it all over her although I doubt you will get any hair out at this point.

One more thing, as a groomer, start getting them used to grooming now, when they are small and easy to bribe! Clipping the tips of nails, handling feet, cleaning ears and getting used to a soft puppy slicker brush now will pay off loads in the future, either for you if you do your own grooming or for your groomer and your pocketbook if you have it done professionally. I start a lot of pups at 10 weeks and by the time they are unruly adolescents, they are stars for grooming at least. I have a brother and sister set of gsds that I have been grooming since they were 9 weeks or so and you could not ask for better behaved dogs...they lift their paws up for nail clipping, jump in the tub, love to be dried, and are joys to do. On the other hand I have a female gsd I do that is extremely timid and resorts to fear biting when she gets really overwhelmed...she did not have her first grooming experience until she was 18 months...over the last year or so, she has made great progress and I no longer muzzle her for grooming but it took a lot of time and patience, cost the owner a pretty penny for the extra time, and if anyone other than me has to handle her she gets muzzled for safety.

Ronda


----------



## cvaughan

My pup was born March 14 and he is now 43 pounds. Everyone thinks hes older than he is.


----------



## FG167

I just got my pup, he's only 8 weeks old but he only weighs 11.6 lbs!! Everyone always comments on how BIG he is but to be comparable to yours, he'd have to gain 10 lbs in the next 3 weeks. We shall see


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

At 12 weeks, 3 days (which was Saturday) Kaiya weighed 19 lbs., 4 oz.


----------



## GSDTrain

At 12 weeks old, Mason weighed 26.5lbs. 
Right now, at 15 months old, he weighs about 75-80lbs. (He goes to the vet on Monday for his annual check up, so I will know for sure then.)


----------



## juliejujubean

dia got weighed yet again, born march 19 so she is just over 4 months old now and she weighs 39.8 pounds


----------



## KristaA

My little monster Dexter had his 12 week weigh in this week...22.3lbs. He was 13.8lbs at 9 weeks.


----------



## Nalabear2015

My Nala weighed 20lbs when she was 11 weeks old.. she is now going on 12 weeks and feels much heavier.. wonder how much she will be at ther next vet visit... how heavy was your 4 months old puppy??


----------



## jackiej

Atlas was 12lb at 8 weeks, 18lbs at 12weeks, then 30lbs at 16 weeks! I was surprised but the 12lb weight gain in 4 weeks lol


----------



## SLPLSWON

Blitzkrieg is 13 weeks and weighs 31lbs


----------



## Black Kali

Kali was 27.5 pounds at 12 weeks, Brick was only 18.5 pounds


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger was 14lbs at 12 weeks. 

He was just a teensy guy when we brought him home, went through a bout of coccidia.


----------



## OscarTC

My buddy Oakley weighed 26lbs the day before his 12th week. 

Training training training for this little guy so he can become a gentle giant, I hope..:grin2:


----------



## cdwoodcox

Athena weighed 14.6 lbs at 8 weeks. We'll 8 weeks 3 days. Haven't weighed her since. She goes back to vet the 21st so we'll see how much she has gained then. She has definitely gotten taller and thicker.


----------



## camperbc

I think this is an interesting thread that we need to keep alive... 

Sheba is 24 lbs at 11.5 weeks. She is quite lean, but also very tall, with huge ears/paws, so I think she will be a BIG girl, just like her Mom and Dad. Here are her weekly weigh-ins so far. 

7 Weeks - 11.9 lbs 
8 Weeks - 14.0 lbs 
9 Weeks - 16.7 lbs. 
10 Weeks - 19.5 lbs.
11 Weeks - 22.5 lbs.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Vash

Went to the vet to check the weight, 8 weeks at 20.4 lbs to 12 weeks 33.4 lbs!


----------



## Astrove

Mine was 28 pounds at 12 weeks, but his dad was 120 and Mum 95 so he’s going to be huge. (I know I’m a couple years late)


----------



## mmags

Black Kali said:


> Kali was 27.5 pounds at 12 weeks, Brick was only 18.5 pounds


 @Black Kali how big is Brick now? My boy just weighed in the same at 12wks.


----------



## Christopher Lowe

Eevee is our female GSD and she’s big! We've been feeding her raw food since we got her at 8 weeks. At this rate she'll be going on 40kg+ once grown! What do you think?


Week 88.8kg/19.4lbsWeek 99.5kg/20.94lbsWeek 1012.1kg/26.67lbsWeek 1113.3kg/29.32lbsWeek 1215kg/33.06lbs


----------

